# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Anija Kruz me e madhe ne bote,"Allure of the Seas"mund te mbaje 6296 turiste.

## benseven11

http://www.placesyoullsee.com/45-stu...re-of-the-seas
http://www.placesyoullsee.com/45-stu...e-ship-ever/2/
http://www.placesyoullsee.com/45-stu...e-ship-ever/3/
http://www.placesyoullsee.com/45-stu...e-ship-ever/4/
Me sa pashe dhe lexova(qenkan 45 cope foto per kete super cruz.) me ngelet te them
qe eshte nje cope mrekulli lundruse.

----------


## benseven11

dhome me ballkon



Shampanje piano, pamja e oqeanit dhe horizonti....
 Sweet Jesus lol

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Me gjithe staffin kjo mega anije mban 7 mije e kusur njerez. Mund ta themi me kuptimin e plote te fjalise qe eshte sa nje qytet i tere. Nese do kishe foto te tjera per te pare...

----------


## benseven11

--
Anija gjigande Kruz "Oasis of the seas" ne portin Everglade ne Florida

----------


## benseven11

Anija kruz me e madhja ne bote"The World"
Anija Kruz me banesa,apartamente dhe studio "MS THE WORLD"
Anija ka gjatesi 644 feet,dmth 196 metra e gjate,30 metra e gjere dhe ka (12 decks)12 kate.Shpejtesia 18.5 knots(nyje detare) ose 34.3km ne ore.Anija eshte ndertuar nga norvegjezet dhe leshuar ne det per udhetime ne mars 2002.Ndertimi i saj kushtoi 266 milion dollare.Aty punon nje personel prej 260 vetesh.


Nje studio kushton 600 mije dollare.
Nje apartament me dy dhoma kushton
2 miljon e 950 mije dollare.
Mund te jetosh 365 ditet e vitit.
Nje komplet me dhoma(suite)komplet luks kushton 13.5 miljon dollare
Mund te blesh apartament,ose studio.
Kjo anije nuk eshte si anijet kruiz te tjera qe mund te presesh nje bilete dhe harxhosh nje jave apo nje muaj dhe marresh nje dhome atje per te fjetur njelloj si ne hotel.
Ky kruz eshte banesa qe lundrojne,eshte i perbere nga apartamente dhe studio qe mund ti blesh ose marresh me qera.Cmimet jane astronomike sepse apartamentet apo studiot brenda jane super luks,jane fenomenale.
Qe te jetosh nje vit ne kete kruz duhen te pakten minimumi 5 miljon dollare.

----------


## benseven11



----------


## benseven11



----------


## benseven11



----------


## benseven11



----------


## benseven11



----------

